# Showing questions



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 2 questions on showing, :help: 

1.) How do you properly set up a buck? if possible can you post pics of all sides of what it looks like? What are to do's and don'ts?

2.) What if while in the show ring, your goat does not want to move forward? My buck will walk with me, but then for no reason will not want to walk anymore! Some tips would be great!

thank you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What breed are we talking here?

1) You set up a buck as you would a doe or wether. Stacked out squarely. When you get the buck positioned correctly, you'll reach down and gently place the legs in the proper position. If he moves, try and reposition him accordingly, but never get between the judge and your goat. Try and reposition him while the judge looks at the other goats in the ring. You want to do it quickly. You'll need to work with you buck and train him to stand in that position before you go to a show otherwise it just may not work and your buck won't be shown at his best.

Here are some photos of stacked bucks...




























2) If your goat won't move forward in the show ring, you really have no choice, but to pull the goat along. Practice with him long before the show(s). You can take a small handfull of grain, cup it in your hand, when he refuses to walk, put the grain to his nose and coax him foward. You shouldn't do this in the show, but if he refuses, eventually you should be able to put your hand cupped close to his nose and even if there is no grain it will help him to move along. It will take time, training, and consistency to get him to show well though. :thumb:


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

He is a 5/mo boer buck. I will defiantly work on the forward motion and setting up. I was told the front legs should be straight, but the back legs be slightly spread apart and set back-ish, is this right?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You want the rear legs slightly spread apart and slightly back...and the front legs should be underneath him set straight down from his elbows. That's best I can describe it. If you go to shows, try and ask some of the exhibitors to show you an example and help you along...most are very willing to help. Maybe even ask one of the judges if they have some extra time. You can learn a lot more by showing if it's hands on. :thumb:

Hope I explained that ok?


----------

